# Next European forum opera trip, October, November?



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

In April three of us forum members met up in Amsterdam for Verdi's Macbeth. It's fair to say we had a swell time!

Now that the new opera schedules are being published perhaps it's time to look for another jaunt. For me a new city or an opera I haven't seen before is a big attraction but I'm happy also to revisit favourites.

Anyone interested? Suggestions?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> In April three of us forum members met up in Amsterdam for Verdi's Macbeth. It's fair to say we had a swell time!


Yep!



Alexander said:


> Now that the new opera schedules are being published perhaps it's time to look for another jaunt. For me a new city or an opera I haven't seen before is a big attraction but I'm happy also to revisit favourites.


Yep!



Alexander said:


> Anyone interested?


Yep!



Alexander said:


> Suggestions?


Opéra de Lyon - Damnation de Faust ?

Theater an der Wien - Peter Grimes ?

Or if anyone would like to join me in Bucharest for a double bill of Monteverdi in concert in the beautiful Romanian Athenaeum, I have a ticket for both, free to a good home. (I upgraded)


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

No doubt for me, we should try to keep this up. I'm slowly exploring opera programmes across Europe. So far these performances have taken my interest:

Paris, Il Trovatore, new production, Jan-Feb 2016
Paris, Don Giovanni, Sep-Oct 2015. This one is most likely a go.

Cities that I really want to visit: Dresden
Opera's on my wishlist: Othello (Verdi), Lohengrin, Zauberflote

Work in progress.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> No doubt for me, we should try to keep this up. I'm slowly exploring opera programmes across Europe. So far these performances have taken my interest:
> 
> Paris, Il Trovatore, new production, Jan-Feb 2016
> Paris, Don Giovanni, Sep-Oct 2015. This one is most likely a go.
> ...


I would recommend Dresden. Lovely mid sized house with great acoustic. I tried to get tickets for Lohengrin there in May 16 but sold out in minutes. However going to Die Walküre in February 16 so I can't complain


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Dongiovanni, I can't remember whether you've been to Prague (although probably). A combination of Norma and Don Giovanni would constitute a nice trip
http://www.narodni-divadlo.cz/en/programme?f=2015-10-01

Hopefully we'll get some more seasons published soon. I'd like to see what Poland and the Baltic countries are doing. Something in Germany such as Dresden would appeal but only for something interesting.

I'd really like to see a Don Carlos again as it's been such a long time. And I'll always look favourably on a Mefistofele if we find one, or anything Wagner works for me.

Although I've been to Budapest before (and again soon) it's a good option. I'm tempted by Puccini's Pillangókisasszony and Don Carlos, they also have Otello.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Munich is doing Mefistofele. Quite a cast!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Munich is doing Mefistofele. Quite a cast!


Looks awesome Annie


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Munich is doing Mefistofele. Quite a cast!


Something like this


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

jflatter said:


> I would recommend Dresden. Lovely mid sized house with great acoustic. I tried to get tickets for Lohengrin there in May 16 but sold out in minutes. However going to Die Walküre in February 16 so I can't complain


Tried it as well.. no chance, Trebs is singing Elsa. Really not sure it's going to work out... Stauss 4 lasts songs are some of my favourite pieces and her latest CD was a bit of a dissapointment... still I would have gone to the Lohengrin. Trying my best for the Trovatore in Paris now.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Munich is doing Mefistofele. Quite a cast!


Munich... not a bad idea ! Tickets will be hard to get though.. you have to buy an option now, or wait some months before the performance and get the last tickets. In my experience, so far it has always worked. Interesting options to combine with Werther/Ariadne/Rigoletto/Entfuhring.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Alexander said:


> Dongiovanni, I can't remember whether you've been to Prague (although probably). A combination of Norma and Don Giovanni would constitute a nice trip
> http://www.narodni-divadlo.cz/en/programme?f=2015-10-01
> 
> Hopefully we'll get some more seasons published soon. I'd like to see what Poland and the Baltic countries are doing. Something in Germany such as Dresden would appeal but only for something interesting.
> ...


Been to Prague many times, twice for opera, both Don Giovanni, the latest production and the one before. They have the Vienna DG version in Prague... It's a lovely city with 3 opera houses and 2 concert halls... can't go wrong.

Don Carlo is always good. Trying to return to Munich in July... fat chance, but who knows.

Never been to Budapest, so.... Perempe are you interested to join ?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Sospiro mentioned La Scala in another thread.

Falstaff always works for me, although L'Elisir D'Amore is okay too.

La Scala October calendar

http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/calendar/calendar.html?anno=2015&mese=10


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> Sospiro mentioned La Scala in another thread.
> 
> Falstaff always works for me, although L'Elisir D'Amore is okay too.
> 
> ...


I can't go this October as I have other plans but I would definitely be up for a trip in 2016.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I can't go this October as I have other plans but I would definitely be up for a trip in 2016.


When are you available September to November? I assume you don't want to miss our next jaunt.


----------



## PKW (Apr 7, 2015)

Sounds interesting. Do you accept new members?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

PKW said:


> Sounds interesting. Do you accept new members?


Of course!! The more the merrier!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> When are you available September to November? I assume you don't want to miss our next jaunt.


I don't want to miss it but I might have to.

Taking leave during term time causes problems so I have to plan carefully. I can't do September as I'm already going to Bucharest and the Barbican.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Ah, okay, I should have realised. When is half-term? Is that what you're looking at?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> Ah, okay, I should have realised. When is half-term? Is that what you're looking at?


The week commencing 26 October but don't let my annual leave difficulties stop a forum trip. There must be others who could do it.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

October Scala would work for me. However, I'm very short on leave days, so I want to combine weekend with a Friday or Monday. This seems to work for 16-17. I'd also opt for 24 go and return in the weekend.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm open to anything in the latter part of October. I assume Sospiro is looking to have a trip somewhere during her week off, so is the weekend of 23-25th okay for you dongiovanni? But a trawl through my opera house links isn't providing anything interesting as yet. 

Opera North in Leeds have Barbiere and Jenufa that weekend.

I will make a trip out of whatever is decided, with at least two operas or concerts in the plan.

Any other forumites interested?


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll have a detailed look tomorrow.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to have to withdraw from a forum trip this year so please go ahead and book without me. I'd still like to do La Scala next year.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm sure dongiovanni would be as disappointed as I am if you can't make it. What about something in the UK?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> I'm sure dongiovanni would be as disappointed as I am if you can't make it. What about something in the UK?


Sounds like a plan. Does anything here interest you?

Royal Opera House


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Sounds like a plan. Does anything here interest you?
> 
> Royal Opera House


Actually, not really. It didn't excite me at the time they published it. Besides, the three of us have been to Covent Garden countless times and visit regularly under our own steam. I thought we might try for something more exotic, although I admit that word isn't often applied to Leeds. Are you sure you can't manage a weekend flight to somewhere in Europe? Budapest, Prague or Krakow perhaps?

Greetings from Vienna! (More of this in another thread)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> Actually, not really. It didn't excite me at the time they published it. Besides, the three of us have been to Covent Garden countless times and visit regularly under our own steam. I thought we might try for something more exotic, although I admit that word isn't often applied to Leeds. Are you sure you can't manage a weekend flight to somewhere in Europe? Budapest, Prague or Krakow perhaps?


I've overspent my opera trip budget for this year, what with the Bucharest trip and the Vienna trip so I'm looking now at what I can do in 2016.

Nothing much appeals to me at ROH either. I'm hoping to see the JPYA's performance of _The Lighthouse_ with a friend and that's about it for the autumn season.



Alexander said:


> Greetings from Vienna! (More of this in another thread)


Oooh! Looking forward to hearing about your trip!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.hackneyempire.co.uk/3998...pera-presents-mozarts-le-nozze-di-figaro.html

If the tour wants to venture to the "East" I'll buy everyone a drink! An experienced conductor working with up and coming singers in an intimate Frank Matcham theatre. For a little exotic flavour the nearest restaurants offer Argentinian, Turkish, Vietnamese, Sardinian, Venetian or Modern British (drinking vinegars anyone?). What more could you want?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Sospiro is on an opera budget so for her it might have to be the Hackney Empire, or the Leeds 'Grand' Theatre. Just teasing, sospiro, I'm just concerned you might be spending on men in fast cars again. 

Belowpar, I'm with you on college performances. I have some kind of membership with the Scottish Conservatoire in Glasgow and love their small opera theatre and the bright young voices on stage. I'd also recommend the UCL March performances at the Bloomsbury Theatre in London, particularly if they're doing a rarity.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> Sospiro is on an opera budget so for her it might have to be the Hackney Empire, or the Leeds 'Grand' Theatre. Just teasing, sospiro, I'm just concerned you might be spending on men in fast cars again.


:lol:

No haven't been unfaithful to my 'opera passion' by booking Grands Prix!! Situation is dire though, I'm looking at ROH rehearsals. £10 average price (amphi) and no hotel bills!!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Sospiro have you seen anything by the Birmingham Opera Co? I saw their Otello a few years ago and it was scintillating. Prices are keen and they use unusual venue's. Looks like they do one Opera a year in spring.

http://www.birminghamopera.org.uk/


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> Sospiro have you seen anything by the Birmingham Opera Co? I saw their Otello a few years ago and it was scintillating. Prices are keen and they use unusual venue's. Looks like they do one Opera a year in spring.
> 
> http://www.birminghamopera.org.uk/


Drat! I had completely forgotten about them. Thanks for the reminder, I will investigate.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> No haven't been unfaithful to my 'opera passion' by booking Grands Prix!! Situation is dire though, I'm looking at ROH rehearsals. £10 average price (amphi) and no hotel bills!!


It looks like we'll have to come to you then. Dongiovanni?

But seriously, take a look at Budapest, £50 flight, £30 best opera ticket, <£30 pn hotel. Bratislava, where I am now, is also worth a look.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I've decided to go for Munich's Mefistofele in Oct/Nov, although this doesn't preclude other meet-ups.

Dates are 24,29 Oct and 1,6,10,15 Nov, if anyone is interested we can coordinate, otherwise I'll be making my application in the next day or two. I favour 29th or 1st Nov but 15th Nov is also doable.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> I've decided to go for Munich's Mefistofele in Oct/Nov, although this doesn't preclude other meet-ups.
> 
> Dates are 24,29 Oct and 1,6,10,15 Nov, if anyone is interested we can coordinate, otherwise I'll be making my application in the next day or two. I favour 29th or 1st Nov but 15th Nov is also doable.


I would absolutely love to join you but I can't make it.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> I've decided to go for Munich's Mefistofele in Oct/Nov, although this doesn't preclude other meet-ups.
> 
> Dates are 24,29 Oct and 1,6,10,15 Nov, if anyone is interested we can coordinate, otherwise I'll be making my application in the next day or two. I favour 29th or 1st Nov but 15th Nov is also doable.


Do you know when ticket sale starts ?


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> It looks like we'll have to come to you then. Dongiovanni?
> 
> But seriously, take a look at Budapest, £50 flight, £30 best opera ticket, <£30 pn hotel. Bratislava, where I am now, is also worth a look.


For sure I want to go to Budapest. So far for now, I'm guessing this will be in 2016.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Dongiovanni said:


> Do you know when ticket sale starts ?


I've done this pre-booking thing which is processed from the 19th June (I selected 29th Oct with alternative of 1st November). I'm not sure when I'll hear back, but hopefully not too long so I can make travel plans. I'm guessing you've done this thing before.
Box office for Mefistofele opens July 18th.

I'll most likely have a 3 night trip to Budapest in November, probably to include Don Carlos, Andrea Chenier and/or Tosca Madame Butterfly. Maybe around 17-20 November, but if you're interested in something I could probably change.

http://www.opera.hu/?lan=en


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Dongiovanni said:


> Do you know when ticket sale starts ?


probably in August. I'll send you a private message.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> I'm guessing you've done this thing before.


Yes, always not getting a ticket. Been to Munich twice, always buying the tickets at general sales. This even worked when Trebs sang with Kaufmann, so I'm guessing I'll make it this time. Let us know which date it's going to be.

Not sure if I can join though, my holidays are numbered this year.

I am interested to go to the Amsterdam Trovatore. Maurizio Benini conducting, Simone Piazzola as Luna and Francesco Meli as Manrico are certainly going to be good. I would opt for a Sunday, two possibilities, 11 or 25 October or 1 November. Tickets are already up for sale, plenty left.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Everything is currently hanging on a response from Munich. I've chosen Thurs 29th Oct or Sun 1st November. As soon as I hear back I can start to put an itinerary together. In any case it doesn't seem to suit Amsterdam. I'm looking at combining with La Scala on 28th (Falstaff, tickets available), or 31st (Wozzeck). Or I could just hang out in Munich for Werther on the preceding evenings in both cases. This might be a better plan for me.

It's pretty hard to coordinate dates isn't it? Let me know if you're interested in something in Budapest in November. 

That aside, I guess we should consult with Annie and other interested members in another spring trip while calendars are still open.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

the ticket sale started today in Budapest.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Perempe, as we forumites don't seem to able to coordinate a trip for this autumn due to prior plans, how about we find a couple of Budapest nights, so there's at least two of us keeping the forum trip idea active. I'm looking at Thurs 5- Sun 8 Nov (Chenier, Tosca, Rheingold, Werther), or Thurs 19- Sun 22 Nov (Butterfly, Don Carlos, Tosca, Chenier). Are any of these dates in your thoughts?

For those that don't know and might be interested... Budapest offers a great experience both in the opera house(s) and the city in general. By western standards it is extremely good value. (Two nights of top price tickets _and_ accommodation adjacent to the opera house for about the same as one front amphitheatre ticket at Covent Garden.)


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

21st November (Tosca). Agache is/will be a brilliant Scarpia, you have to hear him!
I actually booked tickets for all the performances when he sings. unfortunately he doesn't have many roles next season as he's not the favorite of the management.

he played Tiborc, a peasant in Erkel's Bánk bán where his GF Gyöngyi Lukács was Gertrude, the queen. hahaha.
he won't play that role next season, so I won't buy tickets despite my love for that opera. no Dutchman, Nabucco and Rigoletto title roles for him next season, but will play Falstaff and Alfio/Tonio again.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

perempe said:


> 21st November (Tosca). Agache is/will be a brilliant Scarpia, you have to hear him!
> I actually booked tickets for all the performances when he sings. unfortunately he doesn't have many roles next season as he's not the favorite of the management.
> 
> he played Tiborc, a peasant in Erkel's Bánk bán where his GF Gyöngyi Lukács was Gertrude, the queen. hahaha.
> he won't play that role next season, so I won't buy tickets despite my love for that opera. no Dutchman, Nabucco and Rigoletto title roles for him next season, but will play Falstaff and Alfio/Tonio again.


I can come to Budapest, their is a direct flight from Eindhoven (Wizzair) to Budapest, leaving firday end afternoon, so I would have the whole Saturday to hang out in the city and Tosca in the evening. Return on Sunday. I might go earlier, which would enable me to see the Don Carlo. Checking options and tickets now.

Update: plenty tickets available ! Most expensive is 3600 HUF.. which is EUR 11.5 wow.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you know Alexandru Agache, Dongiovanni?

Ildebrando D'Arcangelo will be Don on 6th Dec, I booked that performance.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, so we have Don Carlos on Friday 20th, Tosca on 21st (both at the Erkel), but also there is Madama Butterfly at the State Opera on the same night as Tosca so perhaps you'd want to have a trip to visit both houses? That's what I'd recommend.

Also, depending on your flight departure time there is Andrea Chenier at 11am on Sunday at the State Opera to consider.

This all works well for me and I'm likely to stay for another Don Carlos on Sunday evening or perhaps the Haydn opera, and fly out on Monday.

Don giovanni, if you are able to confirm I'd be happy to arrange tickets. Any stalls seat or front balcony at the Erkel is good. Modern comfort! From my growing experience of the State Opera, I'd go for front row of balcony (bargain!) for a grand view or a lower box seat. The first lower box looks great. I'd grab those if possible.

perempe, what would you prefer to do, or recommend?


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

don't know, but you can expect rain or snow that time.

do you go to Tosca or Madama Butterfly? (i think Butterfly is harder to perform. our Tosca performances were criticized for the weak supporting roles last season, the 3 mains were pretty good.)

we will have a better cast on Margaret Island (open-air) on 7th and 9th August with Béatrice Uria-Monzon, Giancarlo Monsalve & Alexandru Aghenie.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> Ok, so we have Don Carlos on Friday 20th, Tosca on 21st (both at the Erkel), but also there is Madama Butterfly at the State Opera on the same night as Tosca so perhaps you'd want to have a trip to visit both houses? That's what I'd recommend.
> 
> Also, depending on your flight departure time there is Andrea Chenier at 11am on Sunday at the State Opera to consider.
> 
> ...


Yes, pls arrange the tickets, but we have to figure out where we go... For now I can only attend the 21st November opera. I prefer Tosca over Butterlfly but both are fine with me. My vacation days are numbered so for this trip I'm not taking any leave, depart friday late afternoon and return sunday. Excitied to meet you guys and see Budapest, never been !


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

another steal:
Maestri will be Falstaff in May. one of the 2 performances is a matinee with 6€ best seats.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

So perempe, are you going to something on 21st? Dongiovanni doesn't mind which, and Tosca and Butterfly are okay by me, although I think for a first visit to Budapest for dongiovanni it should be to the state opera and Butterfly. 

Tickets are getting short for Butterfly, currently circle boxes are available and plenty of stalls. If perempe has already booked for Tosca then we'll join him there.

Perempe, do you know where the Haydn opera on 20th is being staged?


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

perempe said:


> Ildebrando D'Arcangelo will be Don on 6th Dec, I booked that performance.


He sings Leporello in my favourite Don Giovanni recording. His Don is also good, though he lacks some convincing in showing the mean side of the Don. A no-brainer to get the ticket


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> Perempe, do you know where the Haydn opera on 20th is being staged?


Royal Palace of Gödöllő. (it has a baroque theatre.)


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Perempe, I need a straight answer from you...

Have you booked anything on 21st November. I'm waiting to book something, but it'll be pretty stupid if you're in one place and me and dongiovanni are in another. That's assuming you'd like to meet up.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Tosca (season ticket).


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks! In that case I'll get booking our tickets. I'm still hoping dongiovanni manages to squeeze another night off work so he can see both houses.)


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Tickets booked. Row 5 seats 11 and 12. 

Gentlemen, we have another forum meet-up.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> Thanks! In that case I'll get booking our tickets. I'm still hoping dongiovanni manages to squeeze another night off work so he can see both houses.)


How I wish... in which house is the Don Carlo?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Erkel, same as Tosca. I'll be there on Sunday night.

Andrea Chenier Sunday morning at the State Theatre. I'll be there too! It would be great if you could make that, if you could get an evening flight.

Accommodation isn't likely to be a problem. Both times I've stayed in an apartment right behind the State Opera and expect to do the same this time. Perempe, on that assumption, you're welcome to stop over on the couch!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> Erkel, same as Tosca. I'll be there on Sunday night.
> 
> Andrea Chenier Sunday morning at the State Theatre. I'll be there too! It would be great if you could make that, if you could get an evening flight.
> 
> Accommodation isn't likely to be a problem. Both times I've stayed in an apartment right behind the State Opera and expect to do the same this time. Perempe, on that assumption, you're welcome to stop over on the couch!


Thanks for getting the ticket to Tosca for me ! Andrea Chenier starts at 11:00 and finished 13:45, my flight is at 15:05... that would be very tight. I could choose to leave early but I hate that. In any case, a tour of the state opera on Saturday could be a nice way to see at least the inside of that great house. I'll check hotels soon, any suggestions ? Would be good to be in the same hotel.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a shame. So close to making a second opera! As for accommodation, you should have plenty of affordable options. I stay at the Opera Residence, which is pretty much at the back of the State Opera. Very nice studios and 1 bedroom apartments. You'll get the rates on www.booking.com. The Erkel theatre is a bit further away (25 mins walk?) so, I'd suggest staying somewhere between the two.

The good news for you is that perempe is in charge of entertainment. I'm not sure if he knows that yet!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Dongiovanni said:


> Thanks for getting the ticket to Tosca for me ! Andrea Chenier starts at 11:00 and finished 13:45, my flight is at 15:05... that would be very tight. I could choose to leave early but I hate that. In any case, a tour of the state opera on Saturday could be a nice way to see at least the inside of that great house. I'll check hotels soon, any suggestions ? Would be good to be in the same hotel.


I managed to get the monday off.. that means I can also attend the morning performance of Andrea Chenier and the Don Carlo in the evening ! Andrea Chenier tickets are running out... Don Carlo has plenty left.

*@Don Fatale:* can you book the extra tickets for me ?

I have not booked flight an accomodation yet, not expecting any issues.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Ha! I decided to fly in on Wednesday and out on Sunday, given that you weren't around for it. I'll have a look at plans later and see if it's worth changing my flight. (Although I'll have see both operas in the preceding days.)


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> Ha! I decided to fly in on Wednesday and out on Sunday, given that you weren't around for it. I'll have a look at plans later and see if it's worth changing my flight. (Although I'll have see both operas in the preceding days.)


Ok, that makes it a little more complicated. How tough it is to get this planning done 

But maybe I just go with your plans ? The Friday off or Monday off is both possible.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you'd definitely benefit from more than one night. If you could manage the Friday for Don Carlo that would give you a day to enjoy in Budapest, and some time to hang out. I have flights out and a hotel in London prebooked for Sunday so I'd better stick to my plan.

Let me know if you want me to get you a ticket for Friday's Don Carlo.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> I think you'd definitely benefit from more than one night. If you could manage the Friday for Don Carlo that would give you a day to enjoy in Budapest, and some time to hang out. I have flights out and a hotel in London prebooked for Sunday so I'd better stick to my plan.
> 
> Let me know if you want me to get you a ticket for Friday's Don Carlo.


Yes that's ok, pls get me a ticket to the Friday Don Carlo. Going to a performance in London?

If you get the ticket I will book the trip and hotel.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Dongiovanni said:


> Yes that's ok, pls get me a ticket to the Friday Don Carlo. Going to a performance in London?
> 
> If you get the ticket I will book the trip and hotel.


Great, I'll get you a ticket close to mine.

For accommodation, I'd advise you go to booking.com and select Opera Residence. very nice apartments for the price. Airport transfer bus: http://www.airportshuttle.hu/en/

Alas, no ticket for anything in London (not much on Sundays), but I've got a Nozze di Figaro ticket at Concertgebouw on 14th Oct, but that's more an accident as I'm stopping over in Amsterdam that night.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> Great, I'll get you a ticket close to mine.
> 
> For accommodation, I'd advise you go to booking.com and select Opera Residence. very nice apartments for the price. Airport transfer bus: http://www.airportshuttle.hu/en/
> 
> Alas, no ticket for anything in London (not much on Sundays), but I've got a Nozze di Figaro ticket at Concertgebouw on 14th Oct, but that's more an accident as I'm stopping over in Amsterdam that night.


Ticket is booked. There is no late flight on thursday... so I will take the morning flight on friday, arrive on 10:45 am. Booked a room in the Opera Residence, those prices are total bargain.

I will be attending that Figaro but in Eindhoven, same cast on October 18th!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Dongiovanni said:


> Ticket is booked. There is no late flight on thursday... so I will take the morning flight on friday, arrive on 10:45 am. Booked a room in the Opera Residence, those prices are total bargain.


Great! Looking forward to it. I'm currently in my summer opera-going drought, but that doesn't stop me making plans. 

Amongst others, I have Rigoletto at La Scala on 17th Jan, when booking opens. I hope that works out as the flights and hotel are booked. I'll probably go to Khovanshchina in Amsterdam on Sunday 16th March (with Meistersinger in Paris the following night).


----------

